# Bidding flower bed retaining wall



## TheHandymanCan1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am using 4x12x8 locking dry laid stones, 3 course high with a 3" thick crushed lime packed base and then back filling with top soil. Also I am attaching gutter down spout to a 4" lateral line. Drainage is leeching thru stones.

I would like to ask for suggested pricing on stones (labor only) whether by lineal ft. or per sq. ft. and back filling per cubic ft. or yard.

Thank you guys


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.

The Mod Staff


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And please no double posting either.


----------

